# Brown trout at the Kaysville Ponds



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I stopped by the Kaysville Ponds a few times last week. Nothing like having a local fishing hole that's convenient. I caught 1 carp, several rainbows, and a nice brown trout. I'd read that the DWR had planted some brownies in there, so I thought it would only be a matter of time until I reeled one in. It fought differently than the rainbows do, so I was hoping for a catfish. 

All fish were about 30 inches below the surface. A little motion seemed to help trigger the strike. If your bait has been sitting for a while with no attention, reel it in very slowly then cast again.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

How big was the brownie?


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

He taped out at 14 inches, but had a pretty ragged tail.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

From the DWR Stocking Report.
[KAYSVILLE STAKE POND Davis RAINBOW ALBINO 880 11.6" 10/26/2011

These are Brood Stock Planters and as most of us know, the fish are quite beat up from a life in a cement pond.]
Still they can be a lot of fun to catch.


----------

